# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #20852 νέος κόμβος στο Μαρούσι

## jaggel123

Είμαι στην διαδικασία στησίματος ενός νέου κόμβου (#20852) στο Μαρούσι, χοντρικά στην περιοχή απέναντι από το Υπουργείο Παιδείας.
Σκοπός είναι να σηκώσω backbone κόμβο αλλά καθότι είμαι νέος στο AWMN θα χρειαστώ λίγο την βοήθεια σας τόσο για τον εξοπλισμό όσο και για τα links που μπορώ να πέσω πάνω.... 

Μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες θα ανεβάσω και φωτό από τα κεραμίδια (ένεκα μονοκατοικίας) αλλά αρχικά δεν βλέπω κάτι αρκετά υψηλό για να με κόβει προς κάποια κατεύθυνση...

Όποια πρόταση / βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη...

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλησπέρα!
Η προσπάθεια δεν ευοδώθηκε τελικά;

----------


## jaggel123

Καλησπέρα Θέμη,
Μάλλον δεν ξεκίνησε η προσπάθεια ακόμη...
Έμπλεξα και δεν πρόλαβα ούτε φωτό να ανεβάσω...

----------

